# Micropasos : Motores Paso a Paso



## Gustavo84 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Saludo:*

Me encuentro construyendo una maquina CNC, los motores que uso son paso a paso unipolares de 2,4 amperios por fase. Para este tipo de proyecto se requiere de cierta precisión ley de una técnica llamada micropasos , en la cual por medio de PWM se controla la corriente nominal de cada bobina.

Mi pregunta es como lograr una cantidad X de micropasos con esta técnica, es decir con que porcentaje de corriente nominal trabajar para lograr los micropasos, y si hay que tener alguna consideración de diseño. 

Gracias.


----------



## heli (Feb 22, 2008)

Cada valor de corriente distinto que se intercale en la secuencia de pasos proporciona un punto nuevo de posicionamiento del motor (paso). Lo interesante es que estos valores de posicionado estén regularmente espaciados y proporcionen un par constante. Para eso los valores de corriente que hay que aplicar a las bobinas no se toman arbitrariamente, sino que dependen de una función trigonométrica (a una bobina se aplica sin (angulo) y a otra cos (angulo)). Es muy sencillo de entender pero largo de explicar. 
En cualquier caso es muy interesante leer este tutorial (en inglés) acerca de motores paso a paso:
http://www.cs.uiowa.edu/~jones/step/
Este montaje controla motores unipolares de hasta 3A y proporciona hasta 3200 micropasos para un motor estándar de 200 pasos.
http://heli.xbot.es/microstep/microstep.htm


----------



## Gustavo84 (Feb 23, 2008)

Muy buen tutorial, el problema esta con el controlador LMD18245 que es para motores bipolares, e encontrado uno el L297 pero no encuentro como montarlo, en el datasheet esta pero como impulsor de un L298 para manejo de PaP bipolares.

¿Alguien tiene un diseño para PaP unipolares con el L297?, (manejo 2,4amp)

Gracias.


----------



## heli (Feb 23, 2008)

El L297 no proporciona micropasos, solo regulación de corriente por PWM (para conseguir mas par y velocidad). Controladores unipolares con L297 hay muchos: 
http://mac1.ifrance.com/pap8a/pap8aul/index.htm
Pero lo menor es que mires en este foro de CNC:
http://www.cnczone.com/
Resulta que la electrónica para controlar con micropasos motores unipolares es algo mas compleja que para controlar motores bipolares, por eso es mas fácil encontrar controladores de micropasos para motores bipolares.
Puedes usar los motores unipolares como bipolares simplemente dejando sin conectar las tomas medias de las dos bobinas y alimentándolos con mas tensión (no hay problema porque el controlador de micropasos regula la corriente y evita las sobrecargas).
Otra solución es usar controladores con micropasos específicos para motores unipolares, mas difíciles de encontrar como los Sanken SLA707x: http://www.sanken-ele.co.jp/en/prod/semicon/data_apli_2006.htm


----------



## Gustavo84 (Feb 24, 2008)

Bueno por el momento armare un driver basado en mosfet, para controlar la corriente.

Poseo una tarjeta NI6009 de labview, con ella pretendo generar los pulsos de pwm, ahora necesito es saber si el pwm se aplican a los dos transistores que estan llevando la conducion o a  solo uno.


----------

